# Lake County Morels



## astral-morel (May 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for some morels in local forest preserves. I haven't found any yet... I feel this week will be my best bet at finding some. Does anyone have any good ideas on how to find morels in this area? I'm sure it differs in each area. Well, thanks for reading, have a good day. =]


----------



## astral-morel (May 5, 2014)

I searched through a forest preserve with creeks and all that jazz for morels, none thus far. It could be because there isn't enough moisture around. Has anyone in lake county found any yet? I might try again soon because we're getting rain and the night-time low's are starting to go up. &gt;.&gt;


----------

